

Sen Ron Wyden Wants Answers from DHS Over Domain Name Seizures - llambda
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/12/wyden-domain-seizure/

======
tiles
The most grim part of the article is the quote issued by the RIAA: "Apparently
the RIAA is none too happy about the dajaz1.com site being given back [...]
'If the site continues to operate in an illegal manner,' the RIAA said in a
statement, 'we will consider all our legal options to prevent further damage
to the music community.'"

What a disgusting comment. The RIAA is a business that co-opts the "music
community" as though it represented the interests of all music ever recorded
to MP3. How is the music blog it took down not _part of the music community_?

~~~
epochwolf
Simple: if you're not a part of the RIAA, you aren't a part of the music
community.

